
Invitations sent for Work at a Startup - pg
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/invitations-sent-for-work-at-a-startup
======
johnswamps
What are the plans for doing this again? Is this going to be a yearly thing or
have you not decided (depending on how it goes, etc.)? I'm interested in
attending one of these once I finish my PhD.

~~~
pg
We'll probably do more. I'm not sure how soon. Maybe as soon as 6 months from
now.

------
emilam
Are those of us who got denied on a waiting list if spots do open up?

~~~
pg
Unfortunately the software I wrote for this doesn't have the ability to do
waiting lists yet. Maybe in some future event though.

~~~
rbanffy
Do you want a hand with that?

What would we call it? "Work at Work at a Startup"? ;-)

------
smg
Are there any plans to livestream the event?

~~~
pg
Yes, on Justin.tv.

------
pk
A question for PG: How many applicants did you get?

------
amock
Is there any way to find out what rating was given for our application?

------
brianpan
Rejections also sent for Work at a Startup.

------
dtsingletary
Did anyone else get invites to apply for some yc startups, but didn't get
accepted for the Work At A Startup event?

~~~
jetcom
yes, that happened to me

------
sawzaw
I was accepted, but I forgot the username I used to apply :\\. Should I email
info@yc to get it, so that I can RSVP? [I don't think I had my email in my
profile either, but I'm guessing it was in the application.]

------
travem
Would you consider an event that would include non-technical people as well? I
think it might be interesting for sales people, marketing and so on to get
more of an idea what working at a start-up would be like.

~~~
seiji
Did the application process exclude non-technical people? It was just a big
text field saying "RESUME GOES HERE."

I think they would have wanted solid sales/marketing/design people to apply
too.

~~~
travem
Well the language is explicitly programmer related, e.g. "If you're like a lot
of programmers you may have considered one day joining a startup" and "the
event is free, but since more programmers may want to attend than we have room
for..."

The event had a clear focus on being for programmers, which is fine by me. I'm
just saying another event, geared towards non-programmers, with a different
focus, might be useful.

~~~
limedaring
I'm a designer, and I applied. I also got rejected. :P

~~~
shalmanese
I'm a designer and I applied and got accepted. Now n=2.

